# Snake on the door



## LittleMiss (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hey All , *

*A work collegue sent me some pics of a python playing on her friends front door.*
*Thought i would share them with you. *

*









*


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 16, 2008)

pretty snake...i wish i lived in a state where i could see wild pythons for myself lol..RBB's and Tigers is all i get here LOL


----------



## LittleMiss (Sep 16, 2008)

I seem to have a natural attraction to snakes .. they find me..
Pitty im terrified of them


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, get a pet one to overcome your fear. start withh a childrens or spotted. small and easy


----------



## gonff (Sep 16, 2008)

ha ha lol, yer, do what anteresia_boy told u!

snakes are awsome!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful snake!

Not very fair, I live in the prime of coastal territory and ive never seen ONE wild one in my life :lol:


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 16, 2008)

haha


----------



## gelusmuse (Sep 16, 2008)

I grew up at Caves Beach (near Newcastle) and there was a 2 metre one that occasionally sunned itself on an old post and rail fence. It was beautiful - intoxicating. Over 30 years ago!


----------



## LittleMiss (Sep 16, 2008)

My parents live on acreage out the back of woop woop here in qld and they always get massive brown snakes, pale faced whip snakes and massive green tree snakes .. im happy to sit inside an watch them sunning on the verandah or on the tree branch.. but cant leave the house till i now its long gone. They facinate me but terrify me more !! LOL


----------

